# 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller: Problem

## kkinkouu

Hi Guys,

Need a little bit of help here   :Confused:  and i've been at this for hours, hours and hours now......... and my patience is wearing thin. So i thought i'd ask you guys and see if anyone has come across this issue.

Problem: I'm unable to install the driver associated to the is component

```

# lspci | grep Communication

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

```

```

# ls -l /sys/devices/pci0000\:00/0000\:00\:16.0/

total 0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 broken_parity_status

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 class

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  256 Nov  3 19:41 config

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 consistent_dma_mask_bits

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 d3cold_allowed

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 device

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 dma_mask_bits

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 driver_override

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 enable

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 irq

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 local_cpulist

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 local_cpus

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 modalias

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 msi_bus

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 Nov  3 19:54 power

--w--w---- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 remove

--w--w---- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 rescan

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 resource

-rw------- 1 root root   16 Nov  3 19:54 resource0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 Nov  3 19:41 subsystem -> ../../../bus/pci

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 subsystem_device

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 subsystem_vendor

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 uevent

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 vendor

```

```

# lshw -C Communication

  *-communication:0 UNCLAIMED

       description: Communication controller

       product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller

       vendor: Intel Corporation

       physical id: 16

       bus info: pci@0000:00:16.0

       version: 06

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list

       configuration: latency=0

       resources: memory:f2827800-f282780f

```

The following driver has been stated as the "mei" driver (Please correct me if i'm wrong): references 

- http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T510

- http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/INTEL_MEI.html

The driver cannot be found on the system:

```

# modinfo mei

modinfo: ERROR: Module mei not found.

```

I have gone through the kernel with a fine tooth come and made sure all "mei" components are set to "y"

```

Symbol: INTEL_MEI [=y]                                                                                                                                          │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: Intel Management Engine Interface                                                                                                                       │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (1)   -> Misc devices                                                                                                                                           │  

  │   Defined at drivers/misc/mei/Kconfig:1                                                                                                                         │  

  │   Depends on: X86 [=y] && PCI [=y] && WATCHDOG_CORE [=y]                                                                                                        │  

  │   Selected by: INTEL_MEI_ME [=y] && X86 [=y] && PCI [=y] && WATCHDOG_CORE [=y] || INTEL_MEI_TXE [=y] && X86 [=y] && PCI [=y] && WATCHDOG_CORE [=y]              │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: INTEL_MEI_ME [=y]                                                                                                                                       │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: ME Enabled Intel Chipsets                                                                                                                               │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (2)   -> Misc devices                                                                                                                                           │  

  │   Defined at drivers/misc/mei/Kconfig:12                                                                                                                        │  

  │   Depends on: X86 [=y] && PCI [=y] && WATCHDOG_CORE [=y]                                                                                                        │  

  │   Selects: INTEL_MEI [=y]                                                                                                                                       │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: INTEL_MEI_TXE [=y]                                                                                                                                      │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: Intel Trusted Execution Environment with ME Interface                                                                                                   │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (3)   -> Misc devices                                                                                                                                           │  

  │   Defined at drivers/misc/mei/Kconfig:37                                                                                                                        │  

  │   Depends on: X86 [=y] && PCI [=y] && WATCHDOG_CORE [=y]                                                                                                        │  

  │   Selects: INTEL_MEI [=y]

Symbol: NFC_MEI_PHY [=y]                                                                                                                                        │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: MEI bus NFC device support                                                                                                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                                                            │  

  │       -> NFC subsystem support (NFC [=y])                                                                                                                       │  

  │ (4)     -> Near Field Communication (NFC) devices                                                                                                               │  

  │   Defined at drivers/nfc/Kconfig:41                                                                                                                             │  

  │   Depends on: NET [=y] && NFC [=y] && INTEL_MEI [=y] && NFC_HCI [=y]                                                                                            │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: NFC_MICROREAD_MEI [=y]                                                                                                                                  │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: Inside Secure Microread device support (MEI)                                                                                                            │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                                                            │  

  │       -> NFC subsystem support (NFC [=y])                                                                                                                       │  

  │ (5)     -> Near Field Communication (NFC) devices                                                                                                               │  

  │   Defined at drivers/nfc/microread/Kconfig:21                                                                                                                   │  

  │   Depends on: NET [=y] && NFC [=y] && NFC_HCI [=y] && NFC_MEI_PHY [=y]                                                                                          │  

  │   Selects: NFC_MICROREAD [=y]                                                                                                                                   │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ Symbol: NFC_PN544_MEI [=y]                                                                                                                                      │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: NXP PN544 device support (MEI)                                                                                                                          │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                                                            │  

  │       -> NFC subsystem support (NFC [=y])                                                                                                                       │  

  │ (6)     -> Near Field Communication (NFC) devices                                                                                                               │  

  │   Defined at drivers/nfc/pn544/Kconfig:20                                                                                                                       │  

  │   Depends on: NET [=y] && NFC [=y] && NFC_HCI [=y] && NFC_MEI_PHY [=y]                                                                                          │  

  │   Selects: NFC_PN544 [=y]

```

I have run make modules_install & then make install. The machine has been rebooted, and still I can't get the Communications Controller working, even though it is present via lspci, lshw and can be found in the /sys/devices/ folder......

The reason i'm trying to get this running is so that i can get bluetooth running, which in turn due to the UNCLAIMED component; it cannot be found under:

```

# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 17ef:480f Lenovo Integrated Webcam [R5U877]

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 147e:2016 Upek Biometric Touchchip/Touchstrip Fingerprint Sensor

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Would really appreciated any thoughts and help with this   :Very Happy: 

Thanks in advance!

#########################################################################

Please find my ".config" below:

[code:1:c3a73f7d1b]

#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 4.4.26-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

#

# Gentoo Linux

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE=y

#

# Support for init systems, system and service managers

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_HUGE_PMD_SHARE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_PGTABLE_LEVELS=4

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

# CONFIG_COMPILE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZ4=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZ4 is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

CONFIG_USELIB=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_HIERARCHY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_VALIDATE_LAST_CYCLE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

#

# Timers subsystem

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_HZ_PERIODIC is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

#

# CPU/Task time and stats accounting

#

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_SRCU=y

# CONFIG_TASKS_RCU is not set

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPEDITE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_BUILD_BIN2C=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=19

CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT=12

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_BATCHED_UNMAP_TLB_FLUSH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_INT128=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PIDS is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_PAGE_COUNTER=y

CONFIG_MEMCG=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_KMEM=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_HUGETLB is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_WRITEBACK=y

# CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_RD_LZ4=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BPF=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_MULTIUSER=y

CONFIG_SGETMASK_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_SYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_BPF_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_ADVISE_SYSCALLS=y

# CONFIG_USERFAULTFD is not set

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_MEMBARRIER=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

CONFIG_SYSTEM_DATA_VERIFICATION=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_KEXEC_CORE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=m

# CONFIG_OPROFILE_EVENT_MULTIPLEX is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL=y

# CONFIG_STATIC_KEYS_SELFTEST is not set

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

# CONFIG_UPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_64BIT_ALIGNED_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_CONTIGUOUS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_DYNAMIC_TASK_STRUCT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CLK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE is not set

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_HUGE_VMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SOFT_DIRTY=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_EXIT_ON_IRQ_STACK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ELF_RANDOMIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_COPY_THREAD_TLS=y

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_GCOV_PROFILE_ALL=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_FORCE is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_ALL=y

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA224 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA384 is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_SHA512 is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_SIG_HASH="sha1"

# CONFIG_MODULE_COMPRESS is not set

CONFIG_MODULES_TREE_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_THROTTLING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CMDLINE_PARSER is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_ASN1=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_ATOMIC_RMW=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_LOCK_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FEATURE_NAMES=y

CONFIG_X86_X2APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_X86_VSMP=y

# CONFIG_X86_GOLDFISH is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_LPSS=y

# CONFIG_X86_AMD_PLATFORM_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_IOSF_MBI=y

# CONFIG_IOSF_MBI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_HYPERVISOR_GUEST=y

CONFIG_PARAVIRT=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_SPINLOCKS is not set

# CONFIG_XEN is not set

CONFIG_KVM_GUEST=y

# CONFIG_KVM_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_PARAVIRT_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=12

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_GART_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_MAXSMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8192

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_VM86 is not set

CONFIG_X86_16BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_ESPFIX64=y

CONFIG_X86_VSYSCALL_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_ISOLATION=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_BOOTMEM_INFO_NODE is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_BALLOON_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_HUGEPAGE_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_KSM=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_HWPOISON_INJECT is not set

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_FRONTSWAP is not set

# CONFIG_CMA is not set

# CONFIG_ZPOOL is not set

# CONFIG_ZBUD is not set

# CONFIG_ZSMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_IDLE_PAGE_TRACKING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PMEM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MPX=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y

# CONFIG_EFI_MIXED is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_FILE is not set

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

# CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_BASE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NATIVE is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_EMULATE=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_MODIFY_LDT_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LIVEPATCH=y

CONFIG_LIVEPATCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_AUTOSLEEP=y

# CONFIG_PM_WAKELOCKS is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_CLK=y

CONFIG_WQ_POWER_EFFICIENT_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM_POWER_STATES_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUGGER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CPU_FREQ_PSS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_IOAPIC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REDUCED_HARDWARE_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_NFIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI_NMI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ=m

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_OPREGION is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# CPU Idle

#

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT=m

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_PCI_BUS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_PCI_STUB=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOV=y

CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

#

# PCI host controller drivers

#

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SYSFB is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_X86_X32=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_PMC_ATOM=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_NET_INGRESS=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY=y

CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE=y

CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_CLASSID=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX=m

CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_NET_IPVTI=m

# CONFIG_NET_UDP_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FOU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FOU_IP_TUNNELS is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_UDP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS=m

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_DCTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CDG is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO=y

CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_ILA is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_VTI is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_GRE is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_PTP_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=m

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_LABELS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_BROADCAST=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_GLUE_CT is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_REDIRECT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_SYNPROXY=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_INET=m

# CONFIG_NF_TABLES_NETDEV is not set

CONFIG_NFT_EXTHDR=m

CONFIG_NFT_META=m

CONFIG_NFT_CT=m

CONFIG_NFT_RBTREE=m

CONFIG_NFT_HASH=m

CONFIG_NFT_COUNTER=m

CONFIG_NFT_LOG=m

CONFIG_NFT_LIMIT=m

# CONFIG_NFT_MASQ is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_REDIR is not set

CONFIG_NFT_NAT=m

CONFIG_NFT_QUEUE=m

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_INET is not set

CONFIG_NFT_COMPAT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_SET=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP=m

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_BPF=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CGROUP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLABEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPVS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_L2TP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SOCKET=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_IP_SET=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_MAX=256

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_IP=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_IPMAC=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_PORT=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IP=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPMARK is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTIP=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTNET=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETPORTNET is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NET=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETNET is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETPORT=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETIFACE is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_LIST_SET=m

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

#

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_SCTP=y

#

# IPVS scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

# CONFIG_IP_VS_FO is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS_OVF is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

#

# IPVS SH scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH_TAB_BITS=8

#

# IPVS application helper

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NFCT=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PE_SIP=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_DUP_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_TABLES_ARP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_DUP_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_ARP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_DUP_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_DUP_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_SECURITY=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_NAT is not set

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_BRIDGE=m

# CONFIG_NFT_BRIDGE_META is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP6=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

#

# DCCP CCIDs Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=y

#

# DCCP Kernel Hacking

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NET_DCCPPROBE=m

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCTPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_NONE is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1=y

CONFIG_RDS=m

CONFIG_RDS_RDMA=m

CONFIG_RDS_TCP=m

# CONFIG_RDS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_MPOA is not set

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

CONFIG_STP=m

CONFIG_GARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_VLAN_FILTERING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_MVRP is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

CONFIG_PHONET=m

# CONFIG_6LOWPAN is not set

CONFIG_IEEE802154=m

# CONFIG_IEEE802154_NL802154_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_IEEE802154_SOCKET=m

# CONFIG_MAC802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_QFQ=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HHF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PIE is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PLUG is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BPF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOWER is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_IPSET is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_VLAN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_BPF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CONNMARK is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_DCB=y

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=m

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH=m

CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH_GRE=m

# CONFIG_VSOCKETS is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_MPLS=y

CONFIG_NET_MPLS_GSO=m

# CONFIG_MPLS_ROUTING is not set

# CONFIG_HSR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SWITCHDEV is not set

# CONFIG_NET_L3_MASTER_DEV is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_PRIO is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_CLASSID=y

CONFIG_NET_RX_BUSY_POLL=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

CONFIG_NET_FLOW_LIMIT=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_CMTP=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

CONFIG_BT_HS=y

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST_ECDH=y

CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST_SMP=y

CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=y

CONFIG_BT_BCM=y

CONFIG_BT_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCM is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_QCA is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_REGULATOR=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

CONFIG_NFC=y

CONFIG_NFC_DIGITAL=y

CONFIG_NFC_NCI=y

CONFIG_NFC_NCI_UART=y

CONFIG_NFC_HCI=y

CONFIG_NFC_SHDLC=y

#

# Near Field Communication (NFC) devices

#

CONFIG_NFC_PN533=y

CONFIG_NFC_MEI_PHY=y

CONFIG_NFC_SIM=y

CONFIG_NFC_PORT100=y

CONFIG_NFC_FDP=y

CONFIG_NFC_FDP_I2C=y

CONFIG_NFC_PN544=y

CONFIG_NFC_PN544_I2C=y

CONFIG_NFC_PN544_MEI=y

CONFIG_NFC_MICROREAD=y

CONFIG_NFC_MICROREAD_I2C=y

CONFIG_NFC_MICROREAD_MEI=y

CONFIG_NFC_MRVL=y

CONFIG_NFC_MRVL_USB=y

CONFIG_NFC_MRVL_UART=y

CONFIG_NFC_MRVL_I2C=y

CONFIG_NFC_ST21NFCA=y

CONFIG_NFC_ST21NFCA_I2C=y

CONFIG_NFC_ST_NCI=y

CONFIG_NFC_ST_NCI_I2C=y

CONFIG_NFC_NXP_NCI=y

CONFIG_NFC_NXP_NCI_I2C=y

CONFIG_NFC_S3FWRN5=y

CONFIG_NFC_S3FWRN5_I2C=y

# CONFIG_LWTUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is not set

CONFIG_ALLOW_DEV_COREDUMP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

# CONFIG_FENCE_TRACE is not set

#

# Bus devices

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_MTD=y

# CONFIG_MTD_TESTS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS=y

CONFIG_MTD_AR7_PARTS=m

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=m

CONFIG_RFD_FTL=m

CONFIG_SSFDC=m

# CONFIG_SM_FTL is not set

CONFIG_MTD_OOPS=m

# CONFIG_MTD_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONED_MASTER is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y

# CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ESB2ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CK804XROM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NETtel is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_L440GX is not set

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_INTEL_VR_NOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_LATCH_ADDR is not set

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD=m

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCG3 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_SMC=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_BCH is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SM_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DENALI_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DENALI_DT is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_OMAP_BCH_BUILD is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_RICOH is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADDRESS=0

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_BBTWRITE is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DOCG4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CAFE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_NANDSIM=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_HISI504 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND is not set

#

# LPDDR & LPDDR2 PCM memory drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_LPDDR=m

CONFIG_MTD_QINFO_PROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_SPI_NOR is not set

CONFIG_MTD_UBI=m

CONFIG_MTD_UBI_WL_THRESHOLD=4096

CONFIG_MTD_UBI_BEB_LIMIT=20

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_FASTMAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_GLUEBI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_OF is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NULL_BLK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SKD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RSXX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME=m

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

CONFIG_ICS932S401=m

CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES=m

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

CONFIG_ISL29003=m

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_SRAM is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

CONFIG_CB710_CORE=m

# CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG_ASSUMPTIONS=y

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_MEI=y

CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_ME=y

CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_TXE=y

# CONFIG_VMWARE_VMCI is not set

#

# Intel MIC Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_MIC_BUS is not set

#

# SCIF Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_SCIF_BUS is not set

#

# Intel MIC Host Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Card Driver

#

#

# SCIF Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Coprocessor State Management (COSM) Drivers

#

# CONFIG_GENWQE is not set

# CONFIG_ECHO is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_BASE is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_KERNEL_API is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_EEH is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MQ_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ENCLOSURE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_SFF is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

# CONFIG_MD_CLUSTER is not set

# CONFIG_BCACHE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BUILTIN=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_MQ_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_DM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DM_BUFIO=m

CONFIG_DM_BIO_PRISON=m

CONFIG_DM_PERSISTENT_DATA=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG_BLOCK_STACK_TRACING is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_THIN_PROVISIONING=m

# CONFIG_DM_CACHE is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ERA is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_DM_RAID=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_QL=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_ST=m

CONFIG_DM_DELAY=m

CONFIG_DM_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY=m

# CONFIG_DM_VERITY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SWITCH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_LOG_WRITES is not set

CONFIG_TARGET_CORE=m

CONFIG_TCM_IBLOCK=m

CONFIG_TCM_FILEIO=m

CONFIG_TCM_PSCSI=m

# CONFIG_TCM_USER2 is not set

CONFIG_LOOPBACK_TARGET=m

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TARGET is not set

# CONFIG_SBP_TARGET is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET=m

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TEAM is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_IPVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VXLAN is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_TUN_VNET_CROSS_LE is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET is not set

# CONFIG_NLMON is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

CONFIG_VHOST_NET=m

# CONFIG_VHOST_SCSI is not set

CONFIG_VHOST_RING=m

CONFIG_VHOST=m

# CONFIG_VHOST_CROSS_ENDIAN_LEGACY is not set

#

# Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

#

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX_NEED_PPU is not set

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MDIO=m

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AGERE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON is not set

# CONFIG_ALTERA_TSE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AURORA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CADENCE is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM=y

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_BCMGENET is not set

CONFIG_BNX2=m

CONFIG_CNIC=m

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

# CONFIG_BNXT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CAVIUM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3=m

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4=m

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4_DCB is not set

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO is not set

# CONFIG_CX_ECAT is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EZCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBEVF is not set

# CONFIG_I40E is not set

# CONFIG_I40EVF is not set

# CONFIG_FM10K is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_I825XX is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX=y

# CONFIG_MLX4_EN is not set

CONFIG_MLX4_CORE=m

CONFIG_MLX4_DE

----------

## kkinkouu

the following request is also associated to the is request: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1053542.html

----------

## kkinkouu

Full Hardware spec:

```

# lshw

gen-traibr                

    description: Notebook

    product: 43493QG ()

    vendor: LENOVO

    version: ThinkPad

    serial: R9EFHXV

    width: 64 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.6 dmi-2.6 vsyscall32

    configuration: administrator_password=disabled boot=normal chassis=notebook family=ThinkPad frontpanel_password=unknown keyboard_password=disabled power-on_password=disabled uuid=88BCC620-A141-11E0-9589-EE08F0DEF14B

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: 43493QG

       vendor: LENOVO

       physical id: 0

       version: Not Available

       serial: 1ZJGE15R683

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: LENOVO

          physical id: 0

          version: 6MET92WW (1.52 )

          date: 09/26/2012

          size: 128KiB

          capacity: 8128KiB

          capabilities: pci pcmcia pnp upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect edd int13floppy720 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb biosbootspecification

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 540  @ 2.53GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 6

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 540  @ 2.53GHz

          slot: None

          size: 2530MHz

          capacity: 2530MHz

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 133MHz

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes lahf_lm ida arat dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

          configuration: cores=2 enabledcores=2 threads=4

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: a

             slot: Internal L1 Cache

             size: 32KiB

             capacity: 32KiB

             capabilities: asynchronous internal write-through data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: b

             slot: Internal L2 Cache

             size: 256KiB

             capacity: 256KiB

             capabilities: burst internal write-through unified

        *-cache:2

             description: L3 cache

             physical id: c

             slot: Internal L3 Cache

             size: 3MiB

             capacity: 8MiB

             capabilities: burst internal write-back

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 2a

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 8GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1334 MHz (0.7 ns)

             product: 9905428-051.A00LF

             vendor: AMD

             physical id: 0

             serial: 2A060811

             slot: DIMM 1

             size: 4GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 1334MHz (0.7ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1334 MHz (0.7 ns)

             product: M471B5273CH0-CH9

             vendor: Samsung

             physical id: 1

             serial: 952BF3C9

             slot: DIMM 2

             size: 4GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 1334MHz (0.7ns)

     *-pci:0

          description: Host bridge

          product: Core Processor DRAM Controller

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          configuration: driver=agpgart-intel

          resources: irq:0

        *-display

             description: VGA compatible controller

             product: Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0

             version: 02

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

             configuration: driver=i915 latency=0

             resources: irq:28 memory:f2000000-f23fffff memory:d0000000-dfffffff ioport:1800(size=8)

        *-communication:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: Communication controller

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 16

             bus info: pci@0000:00:16.0

             version: 06

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:f2827800-f282780f

        *-communication:1

             description: Serial controller

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset KT Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 16.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:16.3

             version: 06

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pm msi 16550 cap_list

             configuration: driver=serial latency=0

             resources: irq:17 ioport:1808(size=8) memory:f2624000-f2624fff

        *-network

             description: Ethernet interface

             product: 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 19

             bus info: pci@0000:00:19.0

             logical name: enp0s25

             version: 06

             serial: f0:de:f1:65:4f:6c

             capacity: 1Gbit/s

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

             configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e1000e driverversion=3.2.6-k firmware=0.12-1 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=twisted pair

             resources: irq:25 memory:f2600000-f261ffff memory:f2625000-f2625fff ioport:1820(size=32)

        *-usb:0

             description: USB controller

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.0

             version: 06

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=0

             resources: irq:23 memory:f2828000-f28283ff

        *-multimedia

             description: Audio device

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1b

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0

             version: 06

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0

             resources: irq:27 memory:f2620000-f2623fff

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.0

             version: 06

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:20

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.1

             version: 06

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:21 memory:f2400000-f24fffff

           *-network

                description: Wireless interface

                product: Centrino Ultimate-N 6300

                vendor: Intel Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0

                logical name: wlp3s0

                version: 35

                serial: 00:24:d7:a9:5d:a4

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=4.4.21-gentoo firmware=9.221.4.1 build 25532 ip=192.168.0.73 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn

                resources: irq:26 memory:f2400000-f2401fff

        *-pci:2

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.3

             version: 06

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:23 ioport:2000(size=4096) memory:f0000000-f1ffffff ioport:f2900000(size=1048576)

        *-pci:3

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.4

             version: 06

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:20 memory:f2500000-f25fffff

           *-generic:0

                description: SD Host controller

                product: MMC/SD Host Controller

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:0d:00.0

                version: 01

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: msi pm pciexpress bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=sdhci-pci latency=0

                resources: irq:16 memory:f2500000-f25000ff

           *-generic:1 UNCLAIMED

                description: System peripheral

                product: R5U2xx (R5U230 / R5U231 / R5U241) [Memory Stick Host Controller]

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 0.1

                bus info: pci@0000:0d:00.1

                version: 01

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: msi pm pciexpress bus_master cap_list

                configuration: latency=0

                resources: memory:f2500400-f25004ff

           *-firewire

                description: FireWire (IEEE 1394)

                product: R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd

                physical id: 0.3

                bus info: pci@0000:0d:00.3

                version: 01

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: msi pm pciexpress ohci bus_master cap_list

                configuration: driver=firewire_ohci latency=0

                resources: irq:19 memory:f2500800-f2500fff

        *-usb:1

             description: USB controller

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.0

             version: 06

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci-pci latency=0

             resources: irq:19 memory:f2828400-f28287ff

        *-pci:4

             description: PCI bridge

             product: 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1e

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1e.0

             version: a6

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci subtractive_decode bus_master cap_list

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0

             version: 06

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=lpc_ich latency=0

             resources: irq:0

        *-storage

             description: SATA controller

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.2

             version: 06

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: storage msi pm ahci_1.0 bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ahci latency=0

             resources: irq:24 ioport:1860(size=8) ioport:1814(size=4) ioport:1818(size=8) ioport:1810(size=4) ioport:1840(size=32) memory:f2827000-f28277ff

        *-serial

             description: SMBus

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3

             version: 06

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             configuration: driver=i801_smbus latency=0

             resources: irq:23 memory:f2828800-f28288ff ioport:1880(size=32)

        *-generic

             description: Signal processing controller

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.6

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.6

             version: 06

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm msi cap_list

             configuration: driver=intel ips latency=0

             resources: irq:19 memory:f2626000-f2626fff

     *-pci:1

          description: Host bridge

          product: Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 101

          bus info: pci@0000:ff:00.0

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:2

          description: Host bridge

          product: Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 102

          bus info: pci@0000:ff:00.1

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:3

          description: Host bridge

          product: Core Processor QPI Link 0

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 103

          bus info: pci@0000:ff:02.0

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:4

          description: Host bridge

          product: 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor QPI Physical 0

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 104

          bus info: pci@0000:ff:02.1

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:5

          description: Host bridge

          product: 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 105

          bus info: pci@0000:ff:02.2

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-pci:6

          description: Host bridge

          product: 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved

          vendor: Intel Corporation

          physical id: 106

          bus info: pci@0000:ff:02.3

          version: 02

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

     *-scsi:0

          physical id: 1

          logical name: scsi0

          capabilities: emulated

        *-disk

             description: ATA Disk

             product: WDC WD3200BEKT-0

             vendor: Western Digital

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/sda

             version: 1A02

             serial: WD-WXS1AB0E1094

             size: 298GiB (320GB)

             capabilities: gpt-1.00 partitioned partitioned:gpt

             configuration: ansiversion=5 guid=c035e887-3f21-44e7-ae06-99c12013c534 sectorsize=512

           *-volume:0

                description: BIOS Boot partition

                vendor: EFI

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,1

                logical name: /dev/sda1

                serial: b1d121ba-e9f9-40d3-9c8e-f25d1330b10b

                capacity: 2047KiB

                capabilities: nofs

                configuration: name=grub

           *-volume:1

                description: System partition

                vendor: Linux

                physical id: 2

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,2

                logical name: /dev/sda2

                version: 1.0

                serial: 19bad03e-eac7-4048-ab89-bc219f7c03ec

                size: 500MiB

                capabilities: boot extended_attributes large_files ext2 initialized

                configuration: filesystem=ext2 label=boot modified=2016-11-03 12:12:16 name=boot state=clean

           *-volume:2

                description: Linux swap volume

                physical id: 3

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,3

                logical name: /dev/sda3

                version: 1

                serial: 518aa577-bf73-44c3-af69-e7719e9c1de6

                size: 8190MiB

                capacity: 8191MiB

                capabilities: swap initialized

                configuration: filesystem=swap label=swap name=swap pagesize=4095

           *-volume:3

                description: EXT4 volume

                vendor: Linux

                physical id: 4

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,4

                logical name: /dev/sda4

                logical name: /

                version: 1.0

                serial: 8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

                size: 289GiB

                capabilities: journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files dir_nlink recover extents ext4 ext2 initialized

                configuration: created=2016-10-10 19:08:50 filesystem=ext4 label=rootfs lastmountpoint=/ modified=2016-11-03 20:34:26 mount.fstype=ext4 mount.options=rw,noatime,data=ordered mounted=2016-11-03 20:34:26 name=rootfs state=mounted

     *-scsi:1

          physical id: 2

          logical name: scsi1

          capabilities: emulated

        *-cdrom

             description: DVD-RAM writer

             product: DVDRAM GT33N

             vendor: HL-DT-ST

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/cdrom

             logical name: /dev/sr0

             version: LT20

             capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

             configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc

  *-battery

       product: 42T4751

       vendor: SANYO

       physical id: 1

       slot: Rear

       capacity: 47520mWh

       configuration: voltage=10.8V

```

----------

## kkinkouu

O'h yes, 

```

*-generic:1 UNCLAIMED 

                description: System peripheral 

                product: R5U2xx (R5U230 / R5U231 / R5U241) [Memory Stick Host Controller] 

                vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd 

                physical id: 0.1 

                bus info: pci@0000:0d:00.1 

                version: 01 

                width: 32 bits 

                clock: 33MHz 

                capabilities: msi pm pciexpress bus_master cap_list 

                configuration: latency=0 

                resources: memory:f2500400-f25004ff 

```

There is no known linux driver for this component.

----------

## Buffoon

What makes you think you need MEI for bluetooth?

----------

## kkinkouu

@Buffoon,

I could be wrong on this, but i'm pretty sure it has a connection.

I've used sysprep/imagex/AIK/WDK to build windows operating systems via WINPE and WDS.... and while designing the boot.wim, install.wim with the unattended.xml and drivers.xml file. 

I noticed over multiple installations (1000+); that there was a correlation to the following driver being installed "Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)"; that would allow the Bluetooth (USB) device to function correctly with the appropriate software installed.

This only being with Lenovo models T, W, X, Carbon series, have i noticed this.

Please find the Intel PDF associated to the 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset - http://www.mouser.com/pdfdocs/5chipset3400chipsetspecupdate.PDF. there are numerous references to USB devices being fine tuned or fixed via the "Intel Management Engine = Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)" 

Also, please see the following link: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/22655/Intel-Chipset-Device-Software-for-HECI

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Detailed Description
> 
> The Intel® Chipset Device Software installs Windows* INF files to the target system. These files outline to the operating system how to configure the Intel® chipset components in order to ensure that the following features function properly:
> ...

 

On further looking, it seems as though Chipset HECI Controller is associated to (Intel Active Management Technology (AMT) Management Engine Interface); reference - https://software.intel.com/sites/default/files/m/2/1/f/f/a/43527-Intel_AMT8_Start_Here_Guide.pdf

So, in conclusion, it looks like the "Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)" or "Intel Management Engine Interface (MEI)" is actually related to the "Intel Active Management Technology (AMT) Management Engine Interface". this can be found in the above PDF page 11.    :Shocked:   :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad: 

I'm going to test test AMT driver if one can be found..... and i'll post the results ASAP.

----------

## kkinkouu

Link: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Active_Management_Technology_(AMT)

I can'f find anything related to AMT or heci, most likely to do with the below;

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux support
> 
> The Linux heci driver to support iAMT was part of the staging tree as of the 2.6.30 kernel, but removed in 2.6.32 at the request of Intel as they have indicated having no further interest in it and have abandoned it.
> ...

 

Looks like i'm going to have to installed the heci driver manually. Link http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/openamt/heci/5.0.0.30/heci-5.0.0.30.tar.gz?r=https%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fopenamt%2F&ts=1478258003&use_mirror=netcologne

Fingers crossed!

----------

## Buffoon

What is the PCI ID of your MEI controller? Below is a working setup.

```
00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 [8086:8c3a] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller [15d9:0805]

        Kernel driver in use: mei_me

```

----------

## kkinkouu

the PCI ID is bus info: pci@0000:00:16.0

```

# lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller [8086:0044] (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller [8086:3b64] (rev 06)

00:16.3 Serial controller [0700]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset KT Controller [8086:3b67] (rev 06)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:10ea] (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [8086:3b3c] (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio [8086:3b56] (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:3b42] (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 [8086:3b44] (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 [8086:3b48] (rev 06)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 [8086:3b4a] (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [8086:3b34] (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller [8086:3b07] (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller [8086:3b2f] (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller [8086:3b30] (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem [8086:3b32] (rev 06)

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 [8086:4238] (rev 35)

0d:00.0 SD Host controller [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller [1180:e822] (rev 01)

0d:00.1 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5U2xx (R5U230 / R5U231 / R5U241) [Memory Stick Host Controller] [1180:e230] (rev 01)

0d:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller [1180:e832] (rev 01)

ff:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers [8086:2c62] (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder [8086:2d01] (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 [8086:2d10] (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor QPI Physical 0 [8086:2d11] (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved [8086:2d12] (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved [8086:2d13] (rev 02)

```

```

# ls -l /sys/devices/pci0000\:00/0000\:00\:16.0/ 

total 0 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 broken_parity_status 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 class 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  256 Nov  3 19:41 config 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 consistent_dma_mask_bits 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 d3cold_allowed 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 device 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 dma_mask_bits 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 driver_override 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 enable 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 irq 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 local_cpulist 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 local_cpus 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 modalias 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 msi_bus 

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 Nov  3 19:54 power 

--w--w---- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 remove 

--w--w---- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 rescan 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 resource 

-rw------- 1 root root   16 Nov  3 19:54 resource0 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 Nov  3 19:41 subsystem -> ../../../bus/pci 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 subsystem_device 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:54 subsystem_vendor 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 uevent 

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 Nov  3 19:41 vendor 

```

The driver seems to be different on that  8 Series Chipset

----------

## kkinkouu

i have check my kernel .config and the driver presented in the 8 Series Chipset seems to be install:

```

Symbol: INTEL_MEI_ME [=y]                                                                                                                                       │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: ME Enabled Intel Chipsets                                                                                                                               │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (1)   -> Misc devices                                                                                                                                           │  

  │   Defined at drivers/misc/mei/Kconfig:12                                                                                                                        │  

  │   Depends on: X86 [=y] && PCI [=y] && WATCHDOG_CORE [=y]                                                                                                        │  

  │   Selects: INTEL_MEI [=y]

```

Thanks for the help by the way!

----------

## Buffoon

Your device is supported by kernel MEI_ME driver:

```
 ~ $ grep -i 3b64 /usr/src/linux/drivers/misc/mei/hw-me-regs.h 

#define MEI_DEV_ID_IBXPK_1    0x3B64  /* Calpella */
```

----------

## Buffoon

And this device works fine with sdhci-pci.

```
0d:00.0 SD Host controller [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller [1180:e822] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Lenovo MMC/SD Host Controller [17aa:2133]

        Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

0d:00.1 System peripheral [0880]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5U2xx (R5U230 / R5U231 / R5U241) [Memory Stick Host Controller] [1180:e230] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Lenovo R5U2xx (R5U230 / R5U231 / R5U241) [Memory Stick Host Controller] [17aa:2134]

```

----------

## Buffoon

It has no driver loaded, bluetooth is working fine, T410. I think your Windows experience is confusing you.

```
00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller [8086:3b64] (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Lenovo 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller [17aa:215f]

```

----------

## kkinkouu

Thanks, give me a sec and i'll get back to you. Again thanks for the help!

----------

## kkinkouu

I can confirm following the driver has been loaded for the applicable: "Communication controller product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller"

```

Symbol: INTEL_MEI_ME [=y]                                                                                                                                       │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                │  

  │ Prompt: ME Enabled Intel Chipsets                                                                                                                               │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                           │  

  │ (1)   -> Misc devices                                                                                                                                           │  

  │   Defined at drivers/misc/mei/Kconfig:12                                                                                                                        │  

  │   Depends on: X86 [=y] && PCI [=y] && WATCHDOG_CORE [=y]                                                                                                        │  

  │   Selects: INTEL_MEI [=y] 

```

Device is still seen as "UNCLAIMED" unfortunately?  

```

*-communication:0 UNCLAIMED 

             description: Communication controller 

             product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller 

             vendor: Intel Corporation 

             physical id: 16 

             bus info: pci@0000:00:16.0 

             version: 06 

             width: 64 bits 

             clock: 33MHz 

             capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list 

             configuration: latency=0 

             resources: memory:f2827800-f282780f 

```

I have tried to search for the sdhci-pci driver related to "System peripheral product: R5U2xx (R5U230 / R5U231 / R5U241) [Memory Stick Host Controller]"via "make menuconfig all" in "/usr/src/linux/" and there are no matches.

```

config - Linux/x86 4.4.26-gentoo Kernel Configuration

 > Search (sdhci-pci) ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌───────────────────────────── Search Results ──────────────────────────────┐

  │ No matches found. 

```

Could this possibly be a kernel version related problem and maybe i should back date?

When it comes to Bluetooth, please see the below results:

Using "hciconfig -a", "hcitool dev" & "hcitool scan"

```

# hcitool dev

Devices:

# hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device

# hciconfig 

# ("I should expect a result here")

```

Using "bluetoothclt"

```

# bluetoothctl 

[bluetooth]# power on

No default controller available

[bluetooth]# quit

```

Using "rc-status", you can see bluetooth has been started correctly.

```

# rc-status

Runlevel: default

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 ip6tables                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 iptables                                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 dhcpcd                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 net.enp0s25                                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 clamd                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 vmware                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 samba                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 bluetooth                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 cronie                                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 teamviewerd11                                                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed/wanted

 xdm-setup                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 modules-load                                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

```

I have used the following software for the Bluetooth device. Could this be the problem?

- net-wireless/bluez 5.39

- sys-firmware/bluez-firmware 1.2

The following kernel config has been applied as per the manual: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KERNEL Enable bluetooth support
> 
> [*] Networking support --->
> ...

 

I have also added the ""bluetooth" USE flag to my "make.conf"

```

USE="X bluetooth equalizer dbus mei additions ssl jpeg -vlc v4lsrc v4lmjpegsrc vmware lock-session startup-notification rdesktop thumar udev branding cups alsa usb cdr dvd dvdr gtk -gnome -qt4 -qt5 -kde python icu acl acpi afs aim cdr apache2 pulseaudio networkmanager bindist mmx sse sse2 sse3fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes lahf_lm ida arat dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid pci pcmcia pnp upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect edd int13floppy720 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb biosbootspecification"

```

I'm completely out of ideas now, apart from downloading the following Lenovo PC Doctor ISO: http://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/downloads/ds028698

Checking the hardware is the only thing i can think of now.

What are your thoughts on this?

cheers!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kkinkouu,

Please post the output of 

```
uname -a
```

 and 

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## kkinkouu

OK, that is a bit strange, i must have missed something   :Confused: 

```

# uname -a 

Linux gen-traibr 4.4.21-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Oct 18 00:59:51 BST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 540 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.4.26-gentoo *

```

```

# readlink /usr/src/linux

linux-4.4.26-gentoo

```

Thanks for the help NeddySeagoon, I'm assuming this is the problem. Before i do anything, could you elaborate as to what needs to be done to fix this please.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kkinkouu,

```
Tue Oct 18 00:59:51 BST 2016
```

is the build time of the running kernel.

Its also version 4.4.21-gentoo.

Your symlink points to kernel version 4.4.26-gentoo.

Your first post in this thread was Thu Nov 03, 2016 8:50 pm (UTC)

So, it looks like you haven't actually be using any new kernels you have made.

It can't be ruled out but it looks that way on the surface.

Have you forgotten to mount /boot and/or update grub.cfg to tell grub about your new kernels.

Lets poke about and check timestamps.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

ls -l .config
```

MAke a note of the date/time.  This should be the oldest file in the list.

```
ls -l arch/x86/boot/bzImage
```

if this kernel binary belongs to the .config above, it must be newer. If this file does not exist, this kernel has never been correctly configured and built.

You need to do a kernel update.

```
ls -l /boot
```

is there a grub directory?

If not, this directory should be empty as its a mount point for the boot partition.

```
mount /boot
```

Do you have a grub directory now?

This is where your new kernels and initramfs files go.  There should be file of the same size and date as bzImage above. That's your new kernel.

Does grub know about it, it may not be the default kernel?

----------

## kkinkouu

It looks like the boot partition was note mounted:

```

# cat /proc/mounts 

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev devtmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=990391,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sda4 / ext4 rw,noatime,data=ordered 0 0

tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nodev,relatime,size=795712k,mode=755 0 0

mqueue /dev/mqueue mqueue rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

selinuxfs /sys/fs/selinux selinuxfs rw,relatime 0 0

pstore /sys/fs/pstore pstore rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

cgroup_root /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

openrc /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc 0 0

cpuset /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset 0 0

cpu /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu 0 0

cpuacct /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct 0 0

blkio /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,blkio 0 0

memory /sys/fs/cgroup/memory cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,memory 0 0

devices /sys/fs/cgroup/devices cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,devices 0 0

freezer /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer 0 0

net_cls /sys/fs/cgroup/net_cls cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,net_cls 0 0

perf_event /sys/fs/cgroup/perf_event cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,perf_event 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

none /run/user/1000 tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=700,uid=1000 0 0

```

On mounting the partition; it seems to successfully mounted, but i have noticed the additional value "errors=continue"

```

# cat /proc/mounts 

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev devtmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=990391,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sda4 / ext4 rw,noatime,data=ordered 0 0

tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nodev,relatime,size=795712k,mode=755 0 0

mqueue /dev/mqueue mqueue rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

fusectl /sys/fs/fuse/connections fusectl rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

selinuxfs /sys/fs/selinux selinuxfs rw,relatime 0 0

pstore /sys/fs/pstore pstore rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

cgroup_root /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

openrc /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc 0 0

cpuset /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset 0 0

cpu /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu 0 0

cpuacct /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct 0 0

blkio /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,blkio 0 0

memory /sys/fs/cgroup/memory cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,memory 0 0

devices /sys/fs/cgroup/devices cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,devices 0 0

freezer /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer 0 0

net_cls /sys/fs/cgroup/net_cls cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,net_cls 0 0

perf_event /sys/fs/cgroup/perf_event cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,perf_event 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

none /run/user/1000 tmpfs rw,relatime,mode=700,uid=1000 0 0

/dev/sda2 /boot ext2 rw,noatime,errors=continue,user_xattr,acl 0 0

```

Here is my fstab output:

```

# cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda4      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

```

When it comes to the grub, i have not amended this after the kernel was upgraded via time ermege -uvDNa @world

Im assuming i need to run:

```

#grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

To point the grub to the new kernel versions correct?

----------

## Buffoon

emerge will not upgrade your kernel, it will install new sources only.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kkinkouu,

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 
```

is the last step. That will only find kernels already in /boot

Your new kernel needs to be there first.

What is the output of 

```
ls -l /boot
```

with boot mounted.

How have you been building your kernel?

It quite possible that you have a correctly built kernel already but its always been incorrectly installed.

----------

## Buffoon

Tip:

I do not trust grub-mkconfig, my current kernel is named always the same bzImage and my backup kernel is always bzImage.pre. So I never have to reconfigure the bootloader ... except in case of Lilo ...

----------

## kkinkouu

OK, to my knowledge i didn't intentionally upgrade the kernel from .21 to .26.....

a couple of weeks ago i noticed when trying to access the "make menconfig all" via the symlink "/usr/src/linux" which was associated to .21; the "Makefile" had disappeared in .21 and there was a new folder .26 in "/usr/src/" which had the appropriate file, so i assumed the kernel had been updated via emerge. 

So i symlinked .26

Guess this is my mistake.

What steps should i do to fix this? possibly following the article https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade and then perform the:

```

#grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 

```

Thanks again to both of you for the help!Last edited by kkinkouu on Sat Nov 05, 2016 3:48 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kkinkouu

thanks for the tip:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tip: 
> 
> I do not trust grub-mkconfig,
> ...

 

Why is it, that you don't trust it? and should i use bzimage or is this just your preference.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kkinkouu,

Your world update installed a new gentoo-sources than your subequent --depclean removed the Makefile from the old kernel sources.

You can't just follow that wiki page without understanding the steps as some of it is already done and some of it isn't.

Did you originally use genkernel to build and install your kernel or do it by hand?

----------

## kkinkouu

here is the output:

```

# ls -l /boot

total 88825

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   145268 Nov  3 12:11 config-4.4.26-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root     1024 Oct 17 14:40 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32282072 Oct 18 01:34 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32002572 Nov  3 11:43 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4950944 Oct 18 01:00 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5680656 Nov  3 10:14 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo

drwx------ 2 root root    12288 Oct 10 19:06 lost+found

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3414571 Nov  3 12:11 System.map-4.4.26-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3002417 Oct 18 01:00 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3414571 Nov  3 10:14 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5680656 Nov  3 12:11 vmlinuz-4.4.26-gentoo

```

I did use the genkernel when inticially installing the system.

My plan was then to move backwards through the kernel unchecking what was not needed.Last edited by kkinkouu on Sat Nov 05, 2016 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kkinkouu

Thanks, will be more attentive next time  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You can't just follow that wiki page without understanding the steps as some of it is already done and some of it isn't. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## Buffoon

 *kkinkouu wrote:*   

> thanks for the tip:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Tip: 
> ...

 

It is my preference, you can name your kernels whatever you like. I dislike the whole Grub2 and use other bootloaders, Lilo, syslinux, Grub legacy, rEFInd for UEFI setups.

----------

## kkinkouu

OK cool, i'll keep that in mind   :Cool: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kkinkouu,

You have a matching set

```
Nov  3 10:14 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo

Nov  3 11:43 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo
```

so grub-mkconfig should find them.

The original set Oct 18 01:00 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo is still there too.

Run grub-mkconfig and reboot.  You should have a choice of two kernels.

The new one may not be the default, so after the reboot, run 

```
uname -a
```

It will tell the version and build time of the kernel in use.

Once you are sure you are running the new kernel, test your bluetooth.

I'm more cynical than Buffoon, I don't trust grub2.

----------

## kkinkouu

I ran:

```

# grub-mkconfig

Generating grub configuration file ...

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,gpt4'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=en_US

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=5

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=5

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.26-gentoo

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10' {

   load_video

   if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

      set gfxpayload=keep

   fi

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd0,gpt4'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

   fi

   echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.26-gentoo ...'

   linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.26-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro  

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.26-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.26-gentoo-advanced-8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt4'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.26-gentoo ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.26-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro  

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.26-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.26-gentoo-recovery-8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt4'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.26-gentoo ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.26-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro single 

   }

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.26-gentoo.old

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.26-gentoo.old' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.26-gentoo.old-advanced-8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt4'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.26-gentoo.old ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.26-gentoo.old root=/dev/sda4 ro  

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.26-gentoo.old (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.26-gentoo.old-recovery-8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt4'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.26-gentoo.old ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.26-gentoo.old root=/dev/sda4 ro single 

   }

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.21-gentoo

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.21-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.21-gentoo-advanced-8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt4'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.21-gentoo ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.21-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro  

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.21-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.21-gentoo-recovery-8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt4'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.21-gentoo ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.21-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro single 

   }

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.21-gentoo.old

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.21-gentoo.old' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.21-gentoo.old-advanced-8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt4'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.21-gentoo.old ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.21-gentoo.old root=/dev/sda4 ro  

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.4.21-gentoo.old (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.4.21-gentoo.old-recovery-8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod ext2

      set root='hd0,gpt4'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt4 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt4 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt4  8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8491cd66-8259-43c2-836f-87d2b5172e10

      fi

      echo   'Loading Linux 4.4.21-gentoo.old ...'

      linux   /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.21-gentoo.old root=/dev/sda4 ro single 

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

done

```

The .26 kernel seems to be present and found.

I then rebooted the system and when moving in to Grub Advanced; I'm only presented with .21, .26 is no where to be found?

Shell i go through the following article before doing so? https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade

Thanks! [/quote]

----------

## kkinkouu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm more cynical than Buffoon, I don't trust grub2.
> 
> 

 

Should i be worried about grub2 then, and if so, what would you recommend?   :Smile: 

----------

## Buffoon

See all that cruft you posted, still wondering why I wouldn't use grub-mkconfig? 

You can use even Grub2, with a small handcrafted grub.cfg. And never run that horrible grub-mkconfig again.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kkinkouu,

Don't get hung up about grub2.  Trust but verify.

Use grub-mkconfig but when you reboot, verify that it did what you expected.

Did you have /boot mounted?

Did you redirect the output to a file?

That grub.cfg looks broken.  I don't see any lines to load the initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo

----------

## kkinkouu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you have /boot mounted? 
> 
> Did you redirect the output to a file? 
> ...

 

I mounted /boot and then ran: 

```

grub-mkconfig

```

I did not redirect the output file or was not given an option to do so; please elaborate.

Then rebooted the system and .21 is still present and .26 is not.

On login, i then ran:

```

# uname -a

Linux gen-traibr 4.4.21-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Oct 18 00:59:51 BST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 540 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Should reinstall grub and then perform the above again? seeing as though you think the grub is corrupted?

----------

## kkinkouu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You can use even Grub2, with a small handcrafted grub.cfg. And never run that horrible grub-mkconfig again.  
> 
> 

 

Thanks for the link, will differently look into this when ive resolved this initial problem first   :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kkinkouu,

grub-mkconfig, like a lot of linux tool outputs to stdout (standard output) by default. stdout is normally the console.

This is a good thing because stdout can be piped to the input of other commands or redirected to a file.

Running  grub-mkconfig shows the output on the screen but does not save it anywhere.

The command you quoted earlier was 

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Warning: I think running that will render your system unbootable as the grub.cfg you showed did not load the initramfs.

You should save /boot/grub/grub.cfg before you test that and have a boot USB/CD to hand in case I'm correct.

Read 

```
man grub-mkconfig
```

to see what the -o does.

----------

## kkinkouu

i have run the following:

```

# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Generating grub configuration file ...

Found linux image: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo

Found initrd image: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo

Found linux image: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo

Found initrd image: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.21-gentoo

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.26-gentoo

Found initrd image: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.26-gentoo

done

```

I have a usb boot disk, so if anything happens; I guess, i'll have to remove grub via LiveCD and reinstall it, if worse comes to worse!

fingers crossed! won't be a minute and if haven't replied in that time, you know why lol

----------

## kkinkouu

Back! .26 had numerous service failures, but managed to boot to command line.... so not to bad; so the .config file associated to .26 is pants, and not configured correctly.

Moved back to .21 and everything is back to normal.

I'll have to go through https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade article 

will get back to you guys asap with my results

Again thanks for the help guys!

----------

